# Tranny swap ???



## cougar190 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a good one ! I have 2 trucks (well more actually) , 1st one is a wrecked 1987 that has a 3.0 V-6 and a 5 spd, and I've recently purchased a 1979 that has the L20B and a 4 spd .What I'd like to do is put the 5 spd from the V-6 behind the 4 banger !!! Has anyone done this or can anyone tell me if it will work !? I'd love to bang 5 gears instead of 4 and the shifter in the 4 banger has a lot of play but it's still drivable ! Any help would be appreciated !! Thanks in advance !!! cougar


----------

